

Who's minding the nukes? - lvevjo
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/whos-minding-the-nuclear-weapons/

======
lvevjo
There's some tidbits about the computer systems used in the missile launch
facilities, e.g.:

Lesley Stahl: And they're using really, really, really old computers. I saw a
floppy disc and not a floppy disc that size [indicates a 3.5 inch floppy]. It
was gigantic.

Jack Weinstein: I'll tell you, those older systems provide us some -- I will
say huge safety when it comes to some cyber issues that we currently have in
the world.

Lesley Stahl: Now, explain that.

Jack Weinstein: A few years ago we did a complete analysis of our entire
network. Cyber engineers found out that the system is extremely safe and
extremely secure on the way it's developed.

Lesley Stahl: Meaning that you're not up on the Internet kind of thing?

Jack Weinstein: We're not up on the Internet.

Lesley Stahl: So did the cyber people recommend you keep it the way it is?

Jack Weinstein: For right now, yes.

